# moroccan  'muslims' send photos of beheaded Girl hikers to Hikers Mothers



## pismoe

beheaders are assumed normal 'moroccan muslims'  working for 'islamic state' according to article .    ------------   Mother of murdered Scandinavian tourist was sent graphic images of her daughter’s killing: report  ---


----------



## WillowTree

Horrible damn people!


----------



## Death Angel

Why on earth do Europeans go to places like this?!


----------



## gulfman

These girls are dead but at least they weren't racist


----------



## SassyIrishLass

I think these "peaceful" Muzzies confused peace with pieces

Filthy scum


----------



## Death Angel

Two young, pretty blonde girls. I can imagine what happened to them.

Years ago I visited Jordan with a blonde male friend. These homo-muslim creatures were all over him like flies on shit. I can only imagine how these animals treated these blonde European "whores."

Young girls should never travel to these places alone. The inhabitants are not human.


----------



## gulfman

Do we dare blame all Muslims for the actions of 99% of them?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

This is what liberals want to spread around the world.


----------



## pismoe

gulfman said:


> These girls are dead but at least they weren't racist


----------------------------------  yeah , pretty STUPID Girls though eh Gulfman ??


----------



## pismoe

gulfman said:


> Do we dare blame all Muslims for the actions of 99% of them?


--------------------------------------   yep , its 'muslim' culture , religion and traditions Gulfman .


----------



## Death Angel

pismoe said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These girls are dead but at least they weren't racist
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------  yeah , pretty STUPID Girls though eh Gulfman ??
Click to expand...

Not stupid, just brainwashed by their tard governments, just like so many young people in AMERICA.


----------



## pismoe

and some more info ,   ---  Morocco says Scandinavian hikers’ murder was terrorism, as new arrests made  ---


----------



## there4eyeM

Some comments seem to blame the victims for being where they were. Some comments seem to justify the perpetrators by saying others are just as bad. Some comments seem to say all people of that region and faith are the same.
It would be interesting to know what these women thought, what they wanted to do. If it was the further exploration of their interest in outdoor living and exploration, then they simply were in the wrong place at the wrong time, which they knew could happen. If they were challenging preconceptions, then they found they were doing it the wrong way.
In other words, there is every reason to believe this happened due to their conscious choice.
All that does not excuse the barbarism of the perpetrators. All that does not excuse the justification the perpetrators claim they found in their religious texts.
Of what were these women victims, their choice, sexual predators, religious insanity? Can we call them victims when they sought to be where they were, knowing as much about the world as we do?


----------



## Death Angel

there4eyeM said:


> Can we call them victims when they sought to be where they were, knowing as much about the world as we do?


Not everybody understands that the world is, by and large, an EVIL world, filled with evil creatures who don't give a damn about your existence, except what they can get out of you. I don't blame them. They are victims of two cultures, western European culture AND Islamic culture.

Our governments whitewash these Turd Worlders


----------



## pismoe

poor girls , they took a chance and lost .  They should know about 'muslims' as 'muslims' and their religion are  all over the news  .


----------



## Death Angel

pismoe said:


> poor girls , they took a chance and lost .  They should know about 'muslims' as 'muslims' and their religion are  all over the news  .


Yet, somehow, the FACTS don't even register with the tards here who keep up with the news. Few millennials even pay attention to the news.


----------



## Picaro

pismoe said:


> poor girls , they took a chance and lost .  They should know about 'muslims' as 'muslims' and their religion are  all over the news  .



But they're told they have to 'appreciate Diversity N Stuff', and not be haters of other cultures, which are all just happy lil hobbit like tribes, always ready to party and share their handicrafts with others and ponder Deep Thoughts of Ancient Wisdoms n stuff,just like the hippies tell us they are.


----------



## gulfman

I wonder if the girls had on a burqa they might still be alive.They still would have been raped but maybe not beheaded.


----------



## HenryBHough

Liberals are frantically looking for those thugs.  They NEED a presidential candidate for 2020.


----------



## pismoe

early 1992 [about]  , i wouldn't even go too far into 'mexico' from Tijuana as its just looks third worldy .    And i don't speak ' the mexican lingo ' so thats another reason for ME not to go .   Plus i had a good looking wife in tow .  All in all , i turned around and waited in traffic for a long time waiting to get out of there .  I'd never go to any third world country voluntarily ever again .  ----------------   Canada though , Canada is fine , just like the USA .  ---   just a comment eh ??


----------



## Picaro

gulfman said:


> Do we dare blame all Muslims for the actions of 99% of them?



Yep; they all look alike when it comes to your family's personal safety. You can play  like some big enlightened goof if you want, I prefer not to take that risk with my life or my family's, and neither do others. Go live among them, and tell us your happy stories about them over Youtube  something; we don't need them or many other 'cultures' here, just to please some idiot hippies out in the Burbs, who are nowhere to found when it comes to cleaning up after their stupid ideas.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

pismoe said:


> early 1992 [about]  , i wouldn't even go too far into 'mexico' from Tijuana as its just looks third worldy .    And i don't speak ' the mexican lingo ' so thats another reason for ME not to go .   Plus i had a good looking wife in tow .  All in all , i turned around and waited in traffic for a long time waiting to get out of there .  I'd never go to any third world country voluntarily ever again .  ----------------   Canada though , Canada is fine , just like the USA .  ---   just a comment eh ??



  We used to party in Ciudad Acuna all the time.
It was a short hop of around 100 miles. We used to love bringing the uninitiated to "The Hill" which was nothing but brothels protected by the local drug lord. Hell,the whole town was protected,if a beaner so much as touched a gringo they'd find him beheaded in the desert.
    It was funny as hell to see their faces when we told them we were partying in a whore house!! 

    I wouldnt go back these days.


----------



## Picaro

pismoe said:


> early 1992 [about]  , i wouldn't even go too far into 'mexico' from Tijuana as its just looks third worldy .    And i don't speak ' the mexican lingo ' so thats another reason for ME not to go .   Plus i had a good looking wife in tow .  All in all , i turned around and waited in traffic for a long time waiting to get out of there .  I'd never go to any third world country voluntarily ever again .  ----------------   Canada though , Canada is fine , just like the USA .  ---   just a comment eh ??



I grew up in El Paso, until 3rd, grade then we moved. It was great back then, we could ride our bikes over the bridge to Juarez and visit friends and just screw around; it was amazingly safe; you didn't mess with or try to harm kids around Mexicans, then they were famous for spoiling theirs, and most of the crime was just petty theft, small stuff, and not common. Mexican culture is not remotely the same now, ifs far more violent and criminal, and you're smart not to even go into a barrio these days.


----------



## Mindful

Picaro said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> early 1992 [about]  , i wouldn't even go too far into 'mexico' from Tijuana as its just looks third worldy .    And i don't speak ' the mexican lingo ' so thats another reason for ME not to go .   Plus i had a good looking wife in tow .  All in all , i turned around and waited in traffic for a long time waiting to get out of there .  I'd never go to any third world country voluntarily ever again .  ----------------   Canada though , Canada is fine , just like the USA .  ---   just a comment eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in El Paso, until 3rd, grade then we moved. It was great back then, we could ride our bikes over the bridge to Juarez and visit friends and just screw around; it was amazingly safe; you didn't mess with or try to harm kids around Mexicans, then they were famous for spoiling theirs, and most of the crime was just petty theft, small stuff, and not common. Mexican culture is not remotely the same now, ifs far more violent and criminal, and you're smart not to even go into a barrio these days.
Click to expand...


They're not driven by religious reasons though? Are they?


----------



## WillowTree

Evil and depraved, the fact that these rats murdered these women is horrible, the fact that they took pictures and sent them to the moms makes them filthy evil fucking monsters!


----------



## pismoe

WillowTree said:


> Evil and depraved, the fact that these rats murdered these women is horrible, the fact that they took pictures and sent them to the moms makes them filthy evil fucking monsters!


---------------------------------------------------   or practicing and Observant 'muslims' from 'morocco'  WTree .


----------



## irosie91

a gift fo muhummad


----------



## Lysistrata

Picaro said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we dare blame all Muslims for the actions of 99% of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep; they all look alike when it comes to your family's personal safety. You can play  like some big enlightened goof if you want, I prefer not to take that risk with my life or my family's, and neither do others. Go live among them, and tell us your happy stories about them over Youtube  something; we don't need them or many other 'cultures' here, just to please some idiot hippies out in the Burbs, who are nowhere to found when it comes to cleaning up after their stupid ideas.
Click to expand...


There is nothing that can take away the horror of this bestial crime, calculated as it was to spread fear and horror around the world, and to then send pictures of the dead to their families is beyond disgusting.

 he only bright spot, if there can be one, is the prompt action by Moroccan law enforcement to round up these animals and the sight of so many thousands of decent Moroccans coming out into the street in protest of this heinous crime, some carrying signs expressing their sorry that such a thing happened in their land.

However, it is absolutely outrageous for any propagandist of any nation to use this tragedy to promote strife between the religions. This is downright filthy behavior.


----------



## anotherlife

Here is another angle to the story.  This story is proof that morocco has more freedom than the western world.  

This means that not their entire lives down to their last penny are yet tracked and preconditioned by some central government.  

I don't think that morocco should be like law obiding western sheep nations.


----------



## irosie91

Lysistrata said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we dare blame all Muslims for the actions of 99% of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep; they all look alike when it comes to your family's personal safety. You can play  like some big enlightened goof if you want, I prefer not to take that risk with my life or my family's, and neither do others. Go live among them, and tell us your happy stories about them over Youtube  something; we don't need them or many other 'cultures' here, just to please some idiot hippies out in the Burbs, who are nowhere to found when it comes to cleaning up after their stupid ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing that can take away the horror of this bestial crime, calculated as it was to spread fear and horror around the world, and to then send pictures of the dead to their families is beyond disgusting.
> 
> he only bright spot, if there can be one, is the prompt action by Moroccan law enforcement to round up these animals and the sight of so many thousands of decent Moroccans coming out into the street in protest of this heinous crime, some carrying signs expressing their sorry that such a thing happened in their land.
> 
> However, it is absolutely outrageous for any propagandist of any nation to use this tragedy to promote strife between the religions. This is downright filthy behavior.
Click to expand...


where do you see promotion of  "strife between religions"?


----------



## Lysistrata

irosie91 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we dare blame all Muslims for the actions of 99% of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep; they all look alike when it comes to your family's personal safety. You can play  like some big enlightened goof if you want, I prefer not to take that risk with my life or my family's, and neither do others. Go live among them, and tell us your happy stories about them over Youtube  something; we don't need them or many other 'cultures' here, just to please some idiot hippies out in the Burbs, who are nowhere to found when it comes to cleaning up after their stupid ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing that can take away the horror of this bestial crime, calculated as it was to spread fear and horror around the world, and to then send pictures of the dead to their families is beyond disgusting.
> 
> he only bright spot, if there can be one, is the prompt action by Moroccan law enforcement to round up these animals and the sight of so many thousands of decent Moroccans coming out into the street in protest of this heinous crime, some carrying signs expressing their sorry that such a thing happened in their land.
> 
> However, it is absolutely outrageous for any propagandist of any nation to use this tragedy to promote strife between the religions. This is downright filthy behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you see promotion of  "strife between religions"?
Click to expand...


People of non-Muslim backgrounds who are trying to blame all adherents to the Muslim faith for this crime. These bimbos seem to want a religious war of some sort. It's scary, it's incredibly childish, and it reflects no knowledge of the history of religious warfare. Just look at the baboons on USMB referring to "Muzzies."


----------



## EvilCat Breath

irosie91 said:


> a gift fo muhummad


Heroes to democrat socialists.


----------



## deanrd

Death Angel said:


> Why on earth do Europeans go to places like this?!


 Americans do it too.
 It’s a total mystery to me. If They want to go hiking you got mountain ranges all across United States. Go there.
 Member the guy took his wife to the Middle East to go walking around. Came back with more children than they left with? Because they were over there so long in captivity.


----------



## beautress

pismoe said:


> beheaders are assumed normal 'moroccan muslims'  working for 'islamic state' according to article .    ------------   Mother of murdered Scandinavian tourist was sent graphic images of her daughter’s killing: report  ---


That's fanaticism out of control, plus these creeps did other things to the two women that wasn't very nice. I hope they hang 'em high.


----------



## beautress

deanrd said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth do Europeans go to places like this?!
> 
> 
> 
> Americans do it too.
> It’s a total mystery to me. If They want to go hiking you got mountain ranges all across United States. Go there.
> Member the guy took his wife to the Middle East to go walking around. Came back with more children than they left with? Because they were over there so long in captivity.
Click to expand...

Scandinavian people are raised to be kind and loving people nowadays. Even over here, Disney World had a "Morocco" exhibit that showed beautiful handmade things, amazing architecture, and friendly helpers to help guide their visitors through their maze of attractions. And Scandinavians have travelling blood, often marrying and remaining in the countries they visit, and if the community is lucky, they open a Scandinavian-style smorgasbord restaurant using the world class cooking they're famous for.

Maybe it never crossed their mind that the bad people in that country of Morocco have a bone to pick with all foreigners, and since we have so many Scandinavians in this country who become sport heroes, willowy models, and good community-spirited citizens, they likely weren't raised to be paranoid to look for trouble before being friendly to someone they had never met before.

These women were truly victims, taken in and then tortured and executed cruelly by fanatically-crazed men who think killing infidels is their duty due to their deeply-held hatred for "infidels." What happened next was unthinkable, and wiring the parents their handiwork was as hateful as the deed they did to innocent women who trusted them due to their unsuspicious nature. My father served in WWII and came home not too fond of the basal cruelty he saw in northernmost Africa. He only mentioned it once and never again. I didn't know then what he meant, but after seeing this story many decades later, I remembered his lament.

Prayers up for those mothers and their daughters' families and friends.


----------



## WillowTree

Lysistrata said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we dare blame all Muslims for the actions of 99% of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep; they all look alike when it comes to your family's personal safety. You can play  like some big enlightened goof if you want, I prefer not to take that risk with my life or my family's, and neither do others. Go live among them, and tell us your happy stories about them over Youtube  something; we don't need them or many other 'cultures' here, just to please some idiot hippies out in the Burbs, who are nowhere to found when it comes to cleaning up after their stupid ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing that can take away the horror of this bestial crime, calculated as it was to spread fear and horror around the world, and to then send pictures of the dead to their families is beyond disgusting.
> 
> he only bright spot, if there can be one, is the prompt action by Moroccan law enforcement to round up these animals and the sight of so many thousands of decent Moroccans coming out into the street in protest of this heinous crime, some carrying signs expressing their sorry that such a thing happened in their land.
> 
> However, it is absolutely outrageous for any propagandist of any nation to use this tragedy to promote strife between the religions. This is downright filthy behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you see promotion of  "strife between religions"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People of non-Muslim backgrounds who are trying to blame all adherents to the Muslim faith for this crime. These bimbos seem to want a religious war of some sort. It's scary, it's incredibly childish, and it reflects no knowledge of the history of religious warfare. Just look at the baboons on USMB referring to "Muzzies."
Click to expand...

Izz muzzies worse than baboons? Monkey?


----------



## Death Angel

beautress said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth do Europeans go to places like this?!
> 
> 
> 
> Americans do it too.
> It’s a total mystery to me. If They want to go hiking you got mountain ranges all across United States. Go there.
> Member the guy took his wife to the Middle East to go walking around. Came back with more children than they left with? Because they were over there so long in captivity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scandinavian people are raised to be kind and loving people nowadays. Even over here, Disney World had a "Morocco" exhibit that showed beautiful handmade things, amazing architecture, and friendly helpers to help guide their visitors through their maze of attractions. And Scandinavians have travelling blood, often marrying and remaining in the countries they visit, and if the community is lucky, they open a Scandinavian-style smorgasbord restaurant using the world class cooking they're famous for.
> 
> Maybe it never crossed their mind that the bad people in that country of Morocco have a bone to pick with all foreigners, and since we have so many Scandinavians in this country who become sport heroes, willowy models, and good community-spirited citizens, they likely weren't raised to be paranoid to look for trouble before being friendly to someone they had never met before.
> 
> These women were truly victims, taken in and then tortured and executed cruelly by fanatically-crazed men who think killing infidels is their duty due to their deeply-held hatred for "infidels." What happened next was unthinkable, and wiring the parents their handiwork was as hateful as the deed they did to innocent women who trusted them due to their unsuspicious nature. My father served in WWII and came home not too fond of the basal cruelty he saw in northernmost Africa. He only mentioned it once and never again. I didn't know then what he meant, but after seeing this story many decades later, I remembered his lament.
> 
> Prayers up for those mothers and their daughters' families and friends.
Click to expand...

I pray they wise up for the sake of their children. Some cultures shouldn't be sharing this planet. It is exactly why God commanded certain past cultures to be wiped from the face of the earth. They have NO redeeming qualities. We see the tards here mock those periods and judge God. They are fools and they are the parents of children such as these -- lambs before wolves (and wolves are better than these).


----------



## irosie91

Lysistrata said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we dare blame all Muslims for the actions of 99% of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep; they all look alike when it comes to your family's personal safety. You can play  like some big enlightened goof if you want, I prefer not to take that risk with my life or my family's, and neither do others. Go live among them, and tell us your happy stories about them over Youtube  something; we don't need them or many other 'cultures' here, just to please some idiot hippies out in the Burbs, who are nowhere to found when it comes to cleaning up after their stupid ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing that can take away the horror of this bestial crime, calculated as it was to spread fear and horror around the world, and to then send pictures of the dead to their families is beyond disgusting.
> 
> he only bright spot, if there can be one, is the prompt action by Moroccan law enforcement to round up these animals and the sight of so many thousands of decent Moroccans coming out into the street in protest of this heinous crime, some carrying signs expressing their sorry that such a thing happened in their land.
> 
> However, it is absolutely outrageous for any propagandist of any nation to use this tragedy to promote strife between the religions. This is downright filthy behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you see promotion of  "strife between religions"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People of non-Muslim backgrounds who are trying to blame all adherents to the Muslim faith for this crime. These bimbos seem to want a religious war of some sort. It's scary, it's incredibly childish, and it reflects no knowledge of the history of religious warfare. Just look at the baboons on USMB referring to "Muzzies."
Click to expand...


I am a strong supporter of EQUITY.     In the course of my life I have worked with and socialized with  lots and lots of persons who are of different
religions and different ethnic groups.    If you are truly concerned about
avoiding the issue of the BLAME GAME then you should engage in discussion thereof with equity.      What's wrong with  "muzzie"?   I have
never known anyone who blamed  ALL muslims for the plethora of barbaric
murders going on in the world in the name of islam and the celebrations
thereof.


----------



## irosie91

PS----the real issue is-------DOES ISLAM, ITSELF, bear any responsibility
for the filth enacted by its adherents?     The nature of islam is determined
by its recognized scholars and leaders.    The Puritans chose Judge
Hawthorne of Salem ----during his time


----------



## pismoe

just more info .  ---   Arrests in Morocco backpacker beheadings foiled 'terrorist plot,' investigators reveal  ---


----------



## Death Angel

They should be beheaded in EXACTLY the same manner, PUBLICLY, if this were a just culture.


----------



## irosie91

Death Angel said:


> They should be beheaded in EXACTLY the same manner, PUBLICLY, if this were a just culture.



probably not-----in Shariah law, a muslim cannot be executed for murdering
a  "KAFFIR"-----Last I heard,  the throat slitters of Daniel Pearl have yet to be
executed-----the sentence was just a sham


----------



## Mindful




----------



## pismoe

thanks , good video , interesting to note that most all except one are Women .   Anyway , thanks for the video  Mindful !!


----------



## Mindful

pismoe said:


> thanks , good video , interesting to note that most all except one are Women .   Anyway , thanks for the video  Mindful !!



OTOH

I was up in that area two years ago. And we would never have gone  there without a guide/protector.


----------

